# Feral Rescue-unsure about release, where does Normu belong? (UK based)



## Sleepy_Peepers (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello everyone,

My partner and I picked up a feral pigeon on the 3rd of December.

The pigie was picked up as he was spotted in a wet alleyway, he remained there on the floor wet and peeping for about 8 hours. (my partner spotted him on the commute in, and on the way home at night he was still sat on the cold floor) A nest was spotted, quite high in the alley way rafters. It could not fly, had not moved, and we couldn't bare the thought of seeing it dead the next day. 

It is now 17 days later, their name is Normu. Normu now eats a variety of seeds, and defrosted peas and dosent need hand feeding. He (?) has lost a fair amount of the baby tufts on his head, and his bare patches under his wings have filled out. He fly's around the room and potters about the house eating things, and likes decorating it with poo. He also drinks absolutely fine and can bathe. 

A few hurdles right now

A little unsure on age, I feel about 4 1/2 to 5 weeks
He is a champion peeper, constantly all the time and still tries to 'feed' from my hand if my hands are in reach. But he can absolutely feed himself.
He will only eat small seeds and flakes. No fresh food or say a larger piece like raw peanut, or half a peanut. 
He's always wing slapping me when I put food down for him, I'm assuming a mix of excitement and frustration as I wont hand feed him
He flies over to me landing on my head, arms etc. peeping flapping about on me general attention seeking
currently horrible weather, heavy rain, hail then a sudden burst of sun. It has also been windy, and for these reasons have been put of releasing him. 
He dosent really sit on us wanting cuddles, but will tolerate touching/being moved/ picked up/tummy side up. He can just so demanding at times, then others spends most of his day on my photography light being warm and as I said, pottering or screaming at me and coming in landing on my head. My boyfriend is very warm and likes to sit on his shoulder sometimes. But if you move, or you catch his eye...peeeep!

What to do with Normu. I was happy releasing him, but I honestly think he'll get blown away or frozen out there. I also feel bad he is alone, I often put pigeon T.V on for him (this helped him with learning to peck) If i am going to keep him, I just wanted a little help with what is the best approach to ensure a feral pigeon is healthy. I feel that by the time winter is ended, he will be accustomed to being here with us.

The picture below is Normu the day we collected him

This was a long post and I appreciate the time if you've read it. Any advice is welcome


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please don't release him, he won't survive out there. Humans finished raising him. He won't know where to find food, water and shelter. In narure the parents teach the young ones where to find this.

If you feel he is lonely, rather adopt another pigeon. A handicapped one will be perfect for him. Get a female, 2 females will get on but 2 males won't.


----------



## Sleepy_Peepers (Dec 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Please don't release him, he won't survive out there. Humans finished raising him. He won't know where to find food, water and shelter. In narure the parents teach the young ones where to find this.
> 
> If you feel he is lonely, rather adopt another pigeon. A handicapped one will be perfect for him. Get a female, 2 females will get on but 2 males won't.


Thanks for responding! No, I understand it wont be safe for him. At the moment I am in a flat, and not allowed pets. So its a case of feeling a bit uneasy. Some rescues I cant travel to because they are in a different tier (due to Covid) and I also cant drive! I also cant find anywhere that is in need of rehoming a house bound pigeon ( as a friend for him) or any single pigeons at all. I feel a bit stuck, but happy that Normu is full of energy and seems healthy.


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Sleepy_Peepers said:


> Thanks for responding! No, I understand it wont be safe for him. At the moment I am in a flat, and not allowed pets. So its a case of feeling a bit uneasy. Some rescues I cant travel to because they are in a different tier (due to Covid) and I also cant drive! I also cant find anywhere that is in need of rehoming a house bound pigeon ( as a friend for him) or any single pigeons at all. I feel a bit stuck, but happy that Normu is full of energy and seems healthy.


There are lots of places in the Uk that will take rescue pigeons to rehabilitate and release if you’re not able to do it! Where about do you live? 
normu is so sweet! So happy you saved this little lover!


----------



## Sleepy_Peepers (Dec 20, 2020)

Joeyspesh said:


> There are lots of places in the Uk that will take rescue pigeons to rehabilitate and release if you’re not able to do it! Where about do you live?
> normu is so sweet! So happy you saved this little lover!


I'm based in Southampton, I did find one in London and have messaged & posted on FB but no response. The issue is I cant drive and with the tier situation, and Christmas traveling is not really an option. I'll obviously have him over Christmas, and go from there. I just really hope he calms down. He's constantly screaming and slapping and his claws are so sharp!!...but he always following me everywhere...I think he's just young and seeking attention and feeding, but also growing up and getting fussy and bossy at the same time...


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

If you want the contact of someone in the UK who can help, message me privately and I’ll share a number for a pigeon rehabber in the UK whonis well connected and very knowledgeable and experienced! X


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will eventually calm down. He still considers you as his mum, the one that fed him. He is just doing what wild youngsters are doing, following his parents around to be fed although they are able to eat by themselves.


----------



## Sleepy_Peepers (Dec 20, 2020)

Hes been much more calm, with bursts of needy! But He's a good chap, and has much more of a personality shining through now. We had the worst storm last night, 60mph winds. The park is in shambles, he would have been paste out there. 


Marina B said:


> He will eventually calm down. He still considers you as his mum, the one that fed him. He is just doing what wild youngsters are doing, following his parents around to be fed although they are able to eat by themselves.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I think he is now your pet.


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

How’s little Normu doing?


----------



## Sleepy_Peepers (Dec 20, 2020)

Joeyspesh said:


> How’s little Normu doing?


He's doing good! Thanks so much for checking in! He is loosing lots of puffy baby feathers, and still enjoying having really busy baths. He is still picky with eating any fresh vegetables, but I'm sure he'll come around. He is always very interested in any pigeon or crow that occasionally lands on the window sil, and still seems to get the wind up his kilt in the evening and run/fly around peeping. I need to get him some grit though, as the first batch I ordered just...never arrived. (also vitamins for water) The only issue I've had with Covid post so far! 

I have not given him any sort of mite spray or anything...his skin seems fine. But anyone please correct me or advise on anything I could do for this guy to ensure his health since he was feral. 

I am still concerned about, him being alone, what will happen in the future...but It will work out. 

Thank you for asking though! I've added in a bathroom Nu shot...


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Sleepy_Peepers said:


> He's doing good! Thanks so much for checking in! He is loosing lots of puffy baby feathers, and still enjoying having really busy baths. He is still picky with eating any fresh vegetables, but I'm sure he'll come around. He is always very interested in any pigeon or crow that occasionally lands on the window sil, and still seems to get the wind up his kilt in the evening and run/fly around peeping. I need to get him some grit though, as the first batch I ordered just...never arrived. (also vitamins for water) The only issue I've had with Covid post so far!
> 
> I have not given him any sort of mite spray or anything...his skin seems fine. But anyone please correct me or advise on anything I could do for this guy to ensure his health since he was feral.
> 
> ...


Awh loving that water!!!! How adorable! 
so happy to hear the update!


----------

